# Food Safety News - 02/09/2021....  FDA’s data for 2020 shows top five violation categories at food facilities



## daveomak.fs (Feb 9, 2021)

Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 

















 



*FDA’s data for 2020 shows top five violation categories at food facilities*
By News Desk on Feb 09, 2021 12:05 am The FDA’s Inspection Observation Data for the Fiscal Year (FY) 2020, depicting how frequently particular violations were found during food facility inspections between October 2019 and September 2020, are out. Hampton, VA-based Registrar Corp. did this breakdown of the data from the Food and Drug Administration and provided analysis of the top five violation categories... Continue Reading

*Listeria strategy progresses after large outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 09, 2021 12:03 am Officials in a region of Spain have provided an update on a Listeria control strategy following a large outbreak in 2019. The three-year strategy is part of a series of steps taken by authorities, including funding a project and organizing an event, to prevent another outbreak. Phases 1 and 2 of the control plan for... Continue Reading

*Oregon’s food safety program fees could increase if bill earns legislative approval*
By News Desk on Feb 09, 2021 12:02 am Legislators in Oregon are considering whether to allow the state’s Department of Agriculture to increase fees for food safety program fees. The bill in question, Senate Bill 33, has the backing of Gov. Kate Brown. In addition to the fee increases the bill would declare an emergency in relation to the food safety programs, according... Continue Reading

*France reveals results of unordered seeds investigation*
By News Desk on Feb 09, 2021 12:01 am A probe in France into people receiving seeds from Asia that they did not order has found it was likely an online scam. In summer 2020, people in many countries, including France, reported getting parcels containing packets of seeds. They appeared as if they had been shipped from China, Taiwan or Singapore. Officials were concerned... Continue Reading


----------

